# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Omgaan met stress - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Verminder uw stress door uw omgeving aan te passen!*

Hebt u af en toe last van stress? Misschien komt dat door de mensen uit uw omgeving? Of door uw jachtige levensritme? Het is moeilijk om alles te veranderen… Als u gestresseerd bent, krijgt u dan ook vaak de raad om aan relaxatie te doen, of zelfs in psychotherapie te gaan. Voor u die stap zet, kunt u misschien al beginnen met iets te doen aan uw omgeving. 
Enkele tips… 


Begin met aan uw 5 zintuigen te denken: uw ogen, uw oren, uw tastzin, uw reukzin en uw smaak. Het zijn uw zintuigen die u in contact brengen met de buitenwereld; het is dus via deze weg dat de bronnen van stress en van rust en kalmte u bereiken. Door enkele eenvoudige keuzes te maken kunt u beslissen om meer rust en minder stress tot u te laten doordringen. 


*Kleuren* 
Kleuren zijn het eerste wat onze ogen opmerken. Denk er dus aan dat er stress verwekkende kleuren bestaan - rood en alle warme kleuren - en dat andere – groen bijvoorbeeld - ontspannend werken. Het is dus geen toeval dat een wandelingetje in het groen u zo geweldig deugd kan doen. Hetzelfde gebeurt als u de zee observeert - die is vaak blauw, maar soms ook groen… Ook als u niet zo vaak kunt profiteren van zo’n natuurbad als u wel zou willen, kunt u bij u thuis een plekje inrichten waar u tot rust komt. 

Naast kleuren kunt u ook gebruik maken van licht. Want net zoals de kleur zwart deprimerend is, en dus geen echte hulp is om tot minder stress te komen, zo is ook schaduw eerder een bron van droefheid. Het beste licht, dat het meest kalmeert, is natuurlijk zonlicht. Een zonnig hoekje met rustgevende kleuren zou dus een plek kunnen zijn waar u weer tot uzelf kunt komen. 


*De oren* 
Ook uw gehoorzin kan u helpen om tot rust te komen. De stilte is zeker te verkiezen boven het lawaai. Als u dat bij u thuis niet zo gemakkelijk vindt, kies dan een ontspannende muziek, met een meeslepende melodie, of zet een cd met klassieke muziek op, of probeer het gewoon eens met religieuze muziek. Naar de stemmen van biddende monniken luisteren is soms heel rustgevend. Maar probeer ook om af en toe eens af te haken en een rustig moment voor uzelf te maken. 

*
De reukzin* 
De reukzin wordt vaak minder aangehaald als een middel om stress op te wekken of te verminderen. Nochtans worden we continu door geuren omringd. Mijd goedkope parfums. Ze overprikkelen uw reukzin en zijn agressief. Kies liever, als u van een lekker geurtje in uw kamer houdt, voor parfums met bloemengeur of andere geuren uit de natuur. De geur van de zee, van het bos, of gewoon een ruiker bloemen is vaak rustgevender... 


*De smaakzin* 
Ook de smaakzin kan rust overdragen. Drink eens een kruidenthee, ze verenigen een aangename smaak met een wel verdiende rustpauze. Ook een geparfumeerde thee naar smaak kan wonderen verrichten.


*De tastzin* 
Ook uw lichaam ten slotte vangt signalen van rust op. Een partijtje vrijen kan enorm deugd doen en ontspannend werken. Een massage kan u zelfs in slaap wiegen. 

Zeg uzelf dat u het verdient, dat u het nodig hebt en dat het essentieel is voor uw evenwicht. Het is in uw voordeel, want het is een absolute prioriteit om in vorm te zijn, om actief te kunnen zijn en het goede humeur te bewaren. 


*Vindt u dat alles iets te ingewikkeld?*

Een wandeling in een park waar u licht, kleuren en vogelgezang hebt, samen met iemand van wie u houdt, is dan misschien de oplossing voor u. Want dan hebt u meteen ook het element contact. 
En als u een rugzak meeneemt met een tussendoortje voor u beiden om van het moment te genieten… 
Wacht niet tot het weekend of tot u vakantie neemt om u zulke momenten te gunnen.

Een geurig bad waarin u wat bloemblaadjes strooit, terwijl u naar muziek luistert en een theetje slurpt, is heerlijk ontspannend en elke druppel water zal intussen uw huid masseren…

Hoe vaak hebt u zich de voorbije maand zulke momenten gegund? Eén keer per week is toch wel een absoluut minimum. Als dat toch niet het gewenste effect heeft en u komt er niet toe om zulke momenten voor u te plannen, moet u misschien toch maar overwegen om aan relaxatie, yoga of sofrologie te gaan doen…


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*10 sleutels voor betere stressbeheersing*  

*1.Stress kan ook positief zijn:*
Positieve stress stimuleert u om dingen te doen , uw grenzen te verleggen, uit uw comfortzone te komen.
Het is niet nodig om stress te vermijden, wel om het te doseren.

*2. Leer je grenzen kennen:* Neem de waarschuwingen van uw lichaam serieus: het zijn de oranje knipperlichten die u waarschuwen voor mogelijk gevaar.

*3. Geef en ontvang steun:*
Steun van de manager en van collega’s is zeer belangrijk om de veerkracht van de werknemers te verhogen.
Kijk naar de positieve kanten, sterktes anderen (en van uzelf)en stimuleer verandering op een positieve manier.
*
4. Wissel spanning af met ontspanning:*
- Leer een relaxatietechniek en pas ze regelmatig toe.
- Adem diafragmaal. (met de buik)
- Neem de tijd om ook de dingen te doen die u echt graag doet, die u energie geven: doe iedere dag iets leuk.
- Trek af en toe in de natuur en geniet van alle mooie dingen om u heen.
- Een goede dosis humor is het beste medicijn tegen neerslachtigheid, lachen ontspant bijna alle spieren.
- De meeste creatieve ideeën komen als u eventjes de dingen loslaat: tijdens een wandeling, na een goede nachtrust,...

*5. Leef in het nu:*
Wij maken ons zorgen over wat morgen mis zou kunnen gaan of piekeren, voelen ons schuldig over wat in het verleden verkeerd is gegaan, terwijl nu het enig moment is dat echt is. Neem de tijd om alles rondom u heen met aandacht waar te nemen , als u aan het piekeren bent. Schenk je volle aandacht aan wat u hier en nu mee bezig bent.(= mindfulness)

*6. Omring u met mensen die je energie geven:* Investeer in uw sociale contacten, goede vrienden.

*7.Denk u sterk:*
Het zijn niet de gebeurtenissen die een mens gelukkig of ongelukkig maken, maar de manier waarop je naar deze gebeurtenissen kijkt.
- Leer meer aandacht te hebben voor wat u en uw familie, collega’s,... goed doen. Verander uw focus naar het positieve.
- Wees tevreden met wat u hebt. (Maak een lijstje van waar u tevreden over bent.)
- Neem elke kritiek of klacht op als gratis advies.
- Maak van een mug geen olifant. Vraag u af wat het ergst is wat u kan overkomen in deze situatie, en hoe het erger had kunnen zijn..
- Een situatie die oorspronkelijk rampzalig lijkt kan uitgroeien tot iets positief. Een bedreiging kan ook een kans zijn, een motor tot positieve verandering.
- Leer uit je successen en uit uw mislukkingen. “Ik heb 999 keer de gloeilamp niet uitgevonden” zei Edison.
- Analyseer niet teveel problemen, maar concentreer u eerder op de gewenste situatie en zoek naar de uitzonderingen op het probleem.
- Perfectie is niet van deze wereld, verwacht het dus niet.
- Verander zoveel mogelijk uw “moeten” in “ zou willen”

*8.Wat is belangrijk in uw leven?*
Leef in overeenstemming met je existentiële keuzes:
- Doe de dingen waardoor je tevreden bent over uzelf.
- Neem de tijd om hierover na te denken: wat voor soort manager, vader,moeder,vriend of vriendin wil ik zijn? Als ik later terugblik over mijn leven, wat wil ik dan gedaan hebben, geweest zijn?
*
9. Pas uw levensgewoonten aan:*
- Pas op met sigaretten, cafeïnehoudende dranken, alcohol, kalmeer- en slaapmiddelen: ze camoufleren tijdelijk de klachten, maar schaden in verschillende mate de gezondheid.
- Zorg voor voldoende slaap.
- Eet gezond.
- Sport u fit

*1O. Zorg voor efficiënte werkgewoonten:*
- Zorg voor orde en netheid: “Clean desk”
- Plan af en toe een opruimdag: smijt weg of geef weg wat u niet nodig hebt.
- Bepaal uw prioriteiten.
- Stop met uitstellen: doe het nu!


(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Goed omgaan met stress
*
*Stress*
Stress hoort bij het leven. De mens is nu eenmaal een bron van stress voor zijn medemensen. Denk dus niet dat u eraan ontsnapt. Iedereen heeft stress, het is een menselijk gegeven... Maar wat moeten we ermee aan? Er gewoon leren mee omgaan, hem leren beheersen dus. 

*
Goede en slechte stress*

We staan allemaal onder stress, maar we reageren er allemaal anders op. Het belangrijkste is natuurlijk dat we van die stress een bondgenoot maken, en geen vijand die ons leven verpest. 
"Goede stress", dat wil zeggen goed beheerde stress, kan ons helpen om tot actie over te gaan en om onszelf te overtreffen. We spreken dan van prestatie, controle, zelfbevestiging, kortom van stress als een normale toestand van aanpassing. Dat schrijft dr. Frédéric Chapelle in zijn boekje "Bon stress, mauvais stress: mode d'emploi": "Stress is een reactie van de mens op een nieuwe situatie, een situatie die hem tot iets dwingt of die hem onder druk zet. Niet de situaties zijn stresserend, maar wel het beeld dat we ons van die situaties maken, de manier dus waarop we met die situaties omgaan". Stress is met andere woorden een subjectieve aangelegenheid, want hij is het resultaat van een perceptie... Met de volgende tips zult u stresserende situaties in uw leven zeker beter kunnen trotseren.


*Hoe verminderen we onze stress?*
*
-Ademhalen!*
Leer goed adem te halen. Als u een momentje vrij hebt, neem dan even de tijd om langzaam uit te ademen. Vergeet niet om daarbij uw buik zo hol mogelijk te maken. Hoe langzamer u uitademt, hoe meer u zich zult ontspannen. En adem dan diep in. Hoe dieper u inademt, hoe dynamischer u zich zult voelen! 
*
-Ga planmatig om met uw tijd!*
Respecteer uw ritme van slapen en wakker zijn beter. Probeer ook bewuster te worden van de tijd door de taken die u moet doen te visualiseren en te evalueren. Zo kunt u die activiteiten herleiden tot hun juiste waarde en proporties. Ga planmatig en leer anders tegen het begrip tijd aan te kijken. Zoek positieve gedachten die u 'activeren' in plaats van aan doemdenken te doen. Zo maakt u goede stress vrij die u tot handelen aanzet. Verstandig omspringen met de tijd betekent ook de verschillende domeinen van uw leven in blokken te leren opdelen (de fameuze regel van de 'drie maal acht': 8 uur slapen, 8 uur werken, 8 uur rusten). 

*-Verbeter uw levenshygiëne!* 
Wie levenshygiëne zegt, zegt meteen ook stresshygiëne. 
■Eet goed: slechte eetgewoonten hebben een nefast effect op uw stressbestendigheid. Eet dus op vaste uren en sla geen maaltijd over. Drink water (minstens anderhalve liter per dag), mijd opwekkende middelen en eet 's avonds alleen iets lichts. 
■Beweeg regelmatig: minstens drie keer per week (minstens 20 minuten), maar leg de lat niet te hoog.
■Verzorg uw slaap: en doe 's avonds geen zware lichamelijke inspanningen meer. Neem de tijd om u te ontspannen en houd u aan een vast uur van slapengaan en opstaan. 
■Verander uw gedrag: roken helpt u niet van de stress af... Dat is zelfbedrog! Hetzelfde geldt voor alcohol en andere drugs. 


*Leer uw stress te uiten
*
**Communiceer klaar en helder!*
Leer naar de anderen te luisteren en leer u zelf zo beter uitdrukken. Gebruik bij voorkeur open vragen, spreek met "ik" in plaats van met "jij" als je de andere iets wil doen begrijpen (bijv.: "Ik voel agressie als jij je tot me richt" in plaats van: "je bent vandaag agressief"). Het directe "jij" geeft een oordeel weer, en dat kan agressief overkomen. Probeer in situaties van stress met uw partner altijd uw gevoelens onder woorden te brengen. Niemand zal betwisten wat u voelt als u het duidelijk uitdrukt! 


**Kom op voor uzelf!*
Zeg wat u denkt, durf op te komen voor uw rechten en durf uw gevoelens te uiten, onderhandel. Een assertief iemand kan zich sneller aanpassen aan een situatie en er ook meer controle op krijgen. Zo kan hij zijn stress uiteindelijk ook beter in de hand krijgen. Durf neen zeggen en wees niet bang om kritiek te geven en er te krijgen... Als uw gesprekspartner boos is, blijf dan kalm en luister. 

*Eén ding is wel duidelijk:* wacht niet tot u gestresseerd bent om deze instrumenten te gebruiken! Of om het met de afsluitende woorden van dr. Frédéric Chapelle te zeggen: hoe meer u het gevoel hebt controle over een situatie te hebben, hoe meer 'goede' stress u zult produceren. Werk gewoon aan uzelf, en de rest komt vanzelf! 

Grégory Escouflaire, gezondheidsjournalist
12/10/2009
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Leer u wapenen tegen stress*

Ieder van ons krijgt onvermijdelijk te maken met stresssituaties. 
Sommigen reageren daar beter op dan anderen. 
De enen worden ziek of hebben last van vreselijke innerlijke spanningen, anderen kunnen ermee omgaan en hun stress overwinnen. 
Wat doen ze precies om die stress, die nu eenmaal eigen is aan het leven, de baas te worden? 

*
Antistressstrategieën* 
Ze hanteren concrete strategieën om goed te leren omgaan met stress. Meestal doen ze dat spontaan en onbewust. 

-De eerste strategie is probleemgericht. Daarbij komt het erop aan, de oorzaak van de stress aan te pakken en de situatie zó te veranderen dat ze minder stresserend wordt. Uw werkdruk verminderen bijvoorbeeld, en op die manier het probleem aanpakken bij de wortel. Dat is uiteraard een prima oplossing… als ze haalbaar is tenminste. Positieve actie vermindert stress, maar die strategie is niet altijd mogelijk, want er bestaan nu eenmaal situaties waaraan u niets kunt veranderen. In dat geval kunt u kiezen voor twee alternatieve strategieën. 

*-Twee andere, meer mentale strategieën* 
*De eerste strategie houdt in dat u uw kijk op de situatie verandert. Als uw baas u bijvoorbeeld met stress opzadelt, kunt u de redenen daarvan proberen nagaan (misschien staat hij zelf onder zware druk). Misschien kijkt u dan anders aan tegen de situatie en beschouwt u uw baas niet langer als stressor, maar als iemand die in hetzelfde schuitje zit als u. Dat kan al een deel van uw stress wegnemen. Die verandering hangt samen met uw manier denken, met uw intelligentie. U moet uw mentale vermogens aanspreken om het probleem anders te bekijken en uw invalshoek te verruimen. 

*Een andere strategie is eveneens gericht op het emotionele en houdt in dat u al het mogelijke doet om uw emoties goed te kanaliseren en zo uw stress te verminderen. Kunt u niets veranderen aan de situatie, dan kunt u er wel alles aan doen om er minder door gestrest te raken. Hier kunnen relaxatie-, meditatie-, yoga- en ademhalingstechnieken hun nut bewijzen. 

U kunt dus uw intellectuele kijk op de stresserende situatie veranderen of veeleer inwerken op de negatieve emoties die deze situatie veroorzaakt. 

Deze drie antistresstechnieken sluiten elkaar uiteraard geenszins uit. U kunt dus tegelijk de oorzaak van uw stress proberen aanpakken, al het mogelijke doen om de situatie anders te bekijken en uw negatieve emoties proberen verminderen. Door die drie technieken te combineren, kunt u uw inwendige spanningen zo veel mogelijk verlichten en bent u veel vaker rustig en ontspannen. 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Leer buikademhaling bij stress* 

Buikademhaling kan helpen om stress te beheersen. 
Ook als je moeilijk in slaap valt, of als je lijdt aan hyperventilatie, kan buikademhaling helpen. 
Daardoor ontspant je middenrif en voel je je minder gespannen. 
Het is een eenvoudige oefening die praktisch overal gedaan kan worden.

Buikademhaling is een vorm van ademen die onder andere gebruikt wordt in Yoga en bij diverse meditatietechnieken. 
• ga makkelijk zitten of liggen;
• leg een hand op je buik en voel hoe je buik op en neer gaat;
• adem door je neus in en laat de buik opbollen. Je voelt dat de ademhaling tegen je hand duwt;
• adem kalm uit en voel hoe je buik weer ruimte geeft aan je hand; je hoeft niet te letten op je ademhaling, alleen maar op de beweging van je buik;
• probeer nu langer uit te ademen dan in te ademen; wacht even voordat je weer inademt. 

Doe dit gedurende een vijftal minuten. Oefen dit enkele keren per dag, ook zonder je hand op je buik te leggen. Probeer geleidelijk aan om ook buikademhaling toe te passen terwijl je strijkt, naar een spannende film kijkt, op een vergadering, tijdens een examen...

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*Stresserende sitiaties de baas worden met autosuggestie*

In ons dagelijkse leven komen we nogal wat situaties tegen die zware stress geven, zonder dat dit altijd nodig is. Zelfsuggestie of autosuggestie is een van de manieren om onze stresserende ervaringen de baas te worden. 

*
*Hoe werkt zelfsuggestie?* 

Het wetenschappelijke principe van zelfsuggestie steunt op het gebruik van de kracht van ons onderbewuste. Dat laatste heeft een sterke invloed op ons bewustzijn en helpt ons door moeilijke ervaringen heen. Het achterliggende idee is dat de verbeelding voor ons brein een realiteit is die het in zeer reële situaties kan gebruiken als hulpbron. 

Als we ons bijvoorbeeld in een positie van mislukking plaatsen door te denken dat we een test of examen niet goed zullen doen, verspreiden onze hersenen negatieve emoties. Die emoties zullen onze beslissingen en al onze capaciteiten rechtstreeks en in negatieve zin beïnvloeden. 

Als we daarentegen naar onze hersenen een signaal sturen dat zegt dat ons werk bekroond zal worden met succes, zullen de emoties die onze hersenen zullen vrijmaken en de attitudes die we zullen ontwikkelen positief zijn. Zelfsuggestie bestaat er dus in om naar onze hersenen positieve mentale beelden van onze prestaties te sturen. Door zulke suggesties krijgen we vat op onze reacties en kunnen we al onze capaciteiten inzetten om een doel te bereiken. 

Er zijn verschillende manieren om dat te bereiken. Eerst en vooral door de verbeelding, door ons te dwingen om succesvolle situaties te visualiseren en dat zo gedetailleerd mogelijk. Als we slagen voor een examen, kunnen we ons die overwinning voor de geest halen: het applaus, de felicitaties van de jury, de goede punten en alle andere dingen die eruit voortvloeien. 

Die mentale oefening moet langer dan een kwartier duren, als het kan een halfuur. Ze moet ook regelmatig herhaald worden en daarbij moet heel sterk op de details worden gelet. Die regelmatige oefening zal die situatie in onze hersenen inprenten, waardoor onze hersenen ze gaan beschouwen als het basisscenario dat in de praktijk zal worden omgezet. 
*
*Een andere mogelijkheid is de methode Coué.* 
*
Wat is de methode Coué?* 
De methode Coué kent veel succes in de Verenigde Staten en is al toegepast in tal van situaties rond management. In Europa wordt ze veel minder gebruikt. Ze werd nochtans in de 19e eeuw ontwikkeld door een apotheker uit Nancy. 

De methode Coué bestaat erin dat we ons bemoedigende woorden inspreken: "het zal me lukken", "ik kan dat". Het feit dat we dat zeggen en ons intussen zulke situaties voor de geest halen, roept in de hersenen een reëel beeld op van het succesvolle resultaat. De hersenen gaan het daardoor als een werkelijkheid beschouwen en zal de acties ondernemen die daadwerkelijk nodig zijn om dat te bereiken. 
*
De methode Coué omvat 3 stappen:*
-Omschrijf uw doel: wat wil u doen? Welk resultaat wil u bereiken?

-Doe aan zelfsuggestie tijdens een ontspannend moment (relaxatie- en ademhalingssessies): herhaal verschillende keren "het zal beter gaan", "ik kan die taak aan", enz.

-Herhaal die zelfsuggestie verschillende keren per dag gedurende de hele periode van stress. 

Zelfsuggestie en de methode Coué vertrekken van het idee dat onze hersenen geen onderscheid maken tussen werkelijkheid en fictie. Als we onze hersenen positieve boodschappen sturen, bijvoorbeeld vóór een gesprek, zullen we positieve attitudes ontwikkelen en zullen we geen angst meer hebben voor die situatie. Als we ons daarentegen inprenten dat het gesprek slecht zal aflopen, zal dat uiteindelijk leiden tot fout gedrag dat de situatie nog moeilijker maakt. 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

